# My Beautiful Aimee



## Kibblelady (Jul 13, 2012)

This is my Emma's daughter Aimee. She is Tobe's sister. She now lives with a friend of mine (the friend fell in love with her) but I wanted to share this photo....this is what I was striving for in the breeding.... Aimee is from V Enzo Brebe am See ScHh3 KKl1 out of Melana's Karma OFA her registered name is Thom's Jersey Devil

hope the pic comes through alright


----------



## Kibblelady (Jul 13, 2012)

This is Tobe aka Thom's Tobe or Not Tobe from the same litter











Head shot











This is their brother Isaac, Thom's Test of Faith
(sorry for the picture quality  )
His structure is awesome...he was in horrible coat here as we had tried a trial of Canidae  Needless to say I never did that again :/










And their Dam Emma aka Melana's Karma at 8yrs of age (she is now 13)










This is their sire Enzo Brebe am See

V Enzo Brebe am See - German Shepherd Dog


well that was fun  Haven't looked at those pics in quite a while. I'll have to get out more


----------



## nupe (Apr 26, 2011)

ALLL are beautiful dogs!!!


----------



## lovemydogsalways (Mar 4, 2012)

They are beautiful and I like that their back end is not as low as what I have been seeing lately. Is 13 pretty old for a GSD? That seems really good to me for a larger dog.


----------



## Kibblelady (Jul 13, 2012)

lovemydogsalways said:


> They are beautiful and I like that their back end is not as low as what I have been seeing lately. Is 13 pretty old for a GSD? That seems really good to me for a larger dog.



Believe it or not the way they are stacked has a lot to do with their appearance. Many GSDs you see that appear extreme in a stack (the way they are set up for the photo or the ring) is meant to show their angulation, not the extreme stuff but just the angle of their rear, if they are set up extremely they look extreme when they really aren't. You have to know the breed well to be able to see the lines. Most of them when they walk away from the stack have normal looks and level backs.... I do not like extreme stacks, I just like them set up as Aimee is so you can see their conformation. Unfortunately "fads" exist in conformation not just with dogs exactly but with how people like them to appear, as something they are not. It has an effect on the perception other people have of them  I could easily have stacked Aimee in an extreme manner and made her look like a "freak." The true freaks are the ones that look like they are squating when they run, that is waaay too extreme in angulation in the rear. Just want people to realize that not every GSD posed in an extreme manner is actually extreme, they just look like that in the photo, not when they walk or gait around. Hope that makes sense.

13 for a GSD? Yes, that is ancient lol Unfortunately the breed has many health problems and the majority of them never make it to 11 let alone 13, so I do brag about that lol The GSDCA even has a 13 club that is special for member's dogs to be given a certificate when they turn 12 and enter their 13th year. Her son Tobe is 8 and is considered "elderly" unfortunately  I don't agree with that as I have known a number of dogs in double digits and I think we need to be careful as just accepting that a GSD at 8 is "old." This is why Tobe's cancer shocked me and knowing we will lose him.... to me he is middle aged, not old. His mother has gotten 5 more years in life with nothing but some genetically inherited spondylolisthesis that slows her down a little and can cause some uncoordination but overall she is a very happy, very old dog.

Thank you for the compliment  I am very proud of my dogs and her second litter was a dream come true and what I was looking to produce...other than the CHD I ran into which happens in the best of lines and breedings.


----------

